# Electricity in Prototypical Operations



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I was recently asked by my niece if the rails of a "Real" RR can conduct electricity like "our" models. I assured her they did because they are usually made of a conductive metal, weather or not this is an "issue" or a problem for them was something I could not answer for her and hoped one of you may have an answer that would satisfy her AND me!
THANX!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Kids don't stop, now she wants to know what happens when Lightning hits the rails! SHOOT, I don't know what to tell this child! "It goes BANG" is NO answer!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The conductivity of the rails made Automatic Block Signaling possible.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_block_signaling


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> The conductivity of the rails made Automatic Block Signaling possible.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_block_signaling


Thanks for the link though I don't often use wikki as it can be changed and ya never quite KNOW if you are being taken for a ride there. It makes sense that they would use the conductivity to an advantage, but what about "Static" charges and the Lightning question has got her attention BIG time! I'm thinking the spikes would serve another function by "grounding" any charge but I'm "electron challenged" and am ignorant in that area, I can barely change a light bulb, that's why I have no "power bus" on my layout, just one hook up at the terminal piece by the transformer.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Using the rails for signaling is a real challenge for the signal manufacturers. Beside good conductivity and lightning they have deal with resistance between the rails. A bigger problem in the steam age but still a concern today. as smoke and oil deposits builds up on the ties they start to conduct and short out the signal.
To aid in the rail conduction wire jumpers are used.










Pete


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I've often seen those wires and thought it was a form of signaling using the rails themselves but did not know the particulars, Thank you.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

And don't forgot many railroad use electric power for propulsion as well.

Frederick


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Moved to correct forum.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks "Gunrunner" for putting it in it's proper place and all for such good info, I was able to tell her about the "Electric" Trains and how they are pretty much just like "ours" but it was how "natural" electricity(static charges and lightning) is handled by "regular" trains and track systems and if it causes problems for them that she was asking me about. Smart kid!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> And don't forgot many railroad use electric power for propulsion as well.
> 
> Frederick


But not provided through the running rails like our models.

Electric trains pick up power from a separate pickup, either overhead wire, or beside-the-track "third rail".


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> But not provided through the running rails like our models.
> 
> Electric trains pick up power from a separate pickup, either overhead wire, or beside-the-track "third rail".


It takes two "rails" to provide power. 

So if the "hot" side is the 3rd rail OR the overhead you need something for the "ground" side.

Either the two rails (common) or a 4th rail (not so common).

Frederick


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Chip said:


> Thanks for the link though I don't often use wikki as it can be changed and ya never quite KNOW if you are being taken for a ride there. It makes sense that they would use the conductivity to an advantage, but what about "Static" charges and the Lightning question has got her attention BIG time! I'm thinking the spikes would serve another function by "grounding" any charge but I'm "electron challenged" and am ignorant in that area, I can barely change a light bulb, that's why I have no "power bus" on my layout, just one hook up at the terminal piece by the transformer.


Don't know if this was ever answered to your satisfaction or not, so here goes.

You're correct, the spikes and yes, even the ties would act as grounding points. At the high current levels of lightning, a bolt is going to quickly find ground. The rail at the point of the strike will show a mark, but from what I've read the tracks won't be damaged enough to need replacement.


----------

